# Crypto-based YouTube/FB/anything alternatives



## neger psykolog (Apr 16, 2018)

So I guess this is the thread where people can share experiences/discussion about newer ways of sharing their cat videos online.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-losing-creators-to-blockchain-powered-rivals

Sites mentioned:
http://d.tube
http://steemit.com


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm interested in D-Tube, which is part of the SteemIt platform. The main issue is that SteemIt's content is terrible and perpetuated by SteemIt whales who use their voting power to push the most shallow circle jerk content possible. In the very beginning at least one half of all popular posts were glorified camgirls holding signs declaring their love for Steem.

It was an utter circle jerk of content, uninteresting to anyone that wasn't interested in talking about how great Steem was. Here's a screenshot of their front page, currently.





Example of a recent introduce yourself post that used to dominate the site, fortunately no longer giving out thousands of dollars.




@GardenGnome says he's made up to $50/month with his gaming articles


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 17, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I'm interested in D-Tube, which is part of the SteemIt platform. The main issue is that SteemIt's content is terrible and perpetuated by SteemIt whales who use their voting power to push the most shallow circle jerk content possible. In the very beginning at least one half of all popular posts were glorified camgirls holding signs declaring their love for Steem.
> 
> It was an utter circle jerk of content, uninteresting to anyone that wasn't interested in talking about how great Steem was. Here's a screenshot of their front page, currently.
> View attachment 428333
> ...



I'd noticed the circle jerking on Steemit as well. Given there is voting it seems like that sort of environment was a bit inevitable. Whenever you let people make money you do get a lot of questionable people, which was very similar to early YouTube days and even a bit similar to now when you see people who make low effort content and expect millions of dollars for a few thousand views.

I think once a bit of time has passed it'll even out more though.


----------



## LastOfTheMohicans (Apr 18, 2018)

I dunno, all the Steemit platforms seem like good ways to miss the plot.

They feel incomplete to me unless you can get to a point where the content itself is hosted on the ledger tech itself. Monetizing content is one thing, what's really needed is distributed hosting and processing if you ask me.

Does Steem at least host text content on the ledger?


----------

